# Smoke Detector Safety Reminder



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Once again it's time to do a smoke test and battery renew + possibly renew the complete detector.


Recently received texts about one man receiving severe burns in his house fire and another that 2 children lost their lives in a house fire.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

While you are at it, replace the battery backup in your programmable thermostat.

You don't want to discover in January, that the furnace won't come on, because the thermostat has died. 

Stay warm.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> While you are at it, replace the battery backup in your programmable thermostat.
> 
> You don't want to discover in January, that the furnace won't come on, because the thermostat has died.
> 
> ...


I built a Lo maintenance house.:vs_laugh:but good info. for those other uppity folks.:biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Actually, I did too, but 14 years ago my furnace croaked, and the new one was not compatible with the old thermostat, so a new programmable one was included. 

So now I can set it to 50 degrees at night, when I'm in bed, and back to 65 at daylight, automatically. 

Saves a few dollars a day that way, just have to remember to get fresh batteries, So while everything else is happening at " fall back", that can be done too. 

ED


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

In commercial fire alarm systems Ionization smokes have a life expectancy (depending upon user conditions) of 5 to 10 years. Some photoelectrics can be cleaned and have a very prolonged service life. Most home smoke detectors are of two types, contractor installed when the home was built or store bought, homeowner installed. Most contractor installed smokes do not require batteries as they are A/C powered. If you have homeowner installed, PLEASE replace the batteries every year and PLEASE replace the individual smoke if it has become a nuisance. Be sure to place the smokes inside the bedroom and outside the bedroom away from ceiling fans and air returns. Commercial code states 3 or more ft. but more is better. Most big city fire departments have free smoke detectors you can get just by visiting the stations. 

CO, Carbon Monoxide detectors have a definite shelf life of 5 to 7 years FROM DATE OF MANUFACTURE. Please follow installation guidelines on these detectors. One of these saved my family's life. It's chirping woke us up. We called the fire department and they tested for CO and found it was in the PPM and the cause was we had a small earthquake and the exhaust flange on the water heater slipped causing CO to be dispersed into the home. 

I was on a service call one day trying to explain to the lady our smoke detectors don't chirp as they don't have batteries. She insisted I look anyway. I found the smoke that was chirping and replaced the battery for her and she paid for the service call. I was saying goodbye, and I heard a "chirp". It took me another hour to figure out her parrot had it down pat and was happily singing his new low battery song. Poor lady.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I built a Lo maintenance house.:vs_laugh:but good info. for those other uppity folks.:biggrin2:



So I guess when your backup doesn't kick in, it's time to go to the doctor?


----------

